
Scientists with reasons to be cheerful - bootload
http://www.theguardian.com/media/2015/nov/15/scientists-with-reasons-to-be-cheerful
======
KnightOfWords
Thought this quote is well worth considering - “Things that happen in an
instant are mostly bad, it’s this earthquake or that horrible murder..... But
once you turn to statistics it gets much harder to have a pessimistic story.”

